# External wireless hygrometer?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Back when I did fish I had multiple tanks and I recall having a wireless set up deal that would tell me the temp and humidity via a wireless chip inside the tank - it could take multiple chips, I think up to 5 of them. They weren't that expensive either.

I can't find it now, but that seems like a good solution for some one like me who stacks their humidors and doesn't want to keep moving stuff around, let alone opening them just to see what the humidity is.

Anyone know of a single external unit that will connect to multiple wireless readers?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Walmart.com: Honeywell Wireless Thermo-Hygrometer Weather Forecaster: Gift Shop


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Oregon Scientific makes them and I've had no problems with them. Here's one that can monitor up to 4 units:

click


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

Does it come with the 4 units or are they extra? Can't tell via the web page.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I have the Taylor 1526 coming with 2 extra 1536 sensors. This will give me the RH in all 3 of my boxes remotely.

Check them out here.

I'll try to give feedback on how it works once I get it all up and running. Will be in the next week or so hopefully.

I had looked at the Honeywell TM005 also, but just decided on the Taylor. We'll see.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

vtxcigar said:


> I have the Taylor 1526 coming with 2 extra 1536 sensors. This will give me the RH in all 3 of my boxes remotely.
> 
> Check them out here.
> 
> ...


I looked at the Taylor as well, but the reviews were not that good mostly complaining about the display on the receiving unit. REVIEWS.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

miken1967 said:


> Does it come with the 4 units or are they extra? Can't tell via the web page.


It comes with 2 sensors-extra sensors are, well, extra. :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links guys - I just could not figure out what words to search for on the sites. These are perfect!


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Are you trying to monitor multiple humidors? When you say "remotely" donyou mean via the internet?


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

vtxcigar said:


> I have the Taylor 1526 coming with 2 extra 1536 sensors. This will give me the RH in all 3 of my boxes remotely.
> 
> Check them out here.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you have this all set up yet and whether or not you are satisfied with the results.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Warren,

I just got them back from warranty service. When I got them, only 1 of the 
extra remote sensors would actually synchronize with the main unit. I sent 
them in to Taylor under warranty and received the main unit and one remote 
immediately as replacements. The other two remotes came just a week ago.

I will say that the units seem to work well, but they aren't quick to change. 
Going from my 49% RH home to the 66% RH humidor took the remote sensors 
about 3 days to catch up and display the correct RH. I have been checking 
them with my calibrated digital hygrometer and they stay within about 2% 
after they get up there, but for some reason they did take that long to get 
there.

The screen on the Taylor main unit is very difficult to read as others have 
indicated as well, being just very light and requiring you to view it from a 
very specific angle.

For my money, I would try the Oregon Scientific or the Honeywell route, but 
would also ask each of the guys who have them about the speed of tracking
the actual RH.

I do really like having the ability to see the RH in 3 boxes without opening 
them up, and I think that whomever comes up with a cigar specific wireless
remote monitoring system with all of the problems above corrected as well as
making them adjustable so you can correct the numbers to a salt test would 
do really well.


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the very thorough update, Bill. I think that I will hold off on this idea for awhile. Perhaps the Oregon Scientific unit will go on my Christmas list for this year.


----------

